# Norton issue



## burcu (Mar 26, 2005)

Well I have been Norton for 5 years and I have been happy so far. there was always a problem of slow computer but the new Norton internet security is just driving me up the wall. It has slowed down my computer so much that I am seriously considering changing my software. Is there way to speed up the computer by changing some config on the norton? it doesn't really have to check for viruses each time I open up my very own word documents for example! Anyway, any suggestions on custom config on Norton to speed up things a bit?  

Thanks much in advance...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've dropped Norton from any machine I use, they finally got so bloated and buggy that it was too painful to use their stuff. I suggest a similar course of action to solve your issue. :smile:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

There have been reports by a few people suggesting that the Norton 2007 series is less bloaty, but overall they still have a very large resource footprint - Internet Security more-so.

There are leaner antivirus solutions out there, such as NOD32 and Kaspersky (if iStream is enabled) to name two, that have great detection rates and a relatively low footprint. I should note that I have yet to see an integrated AV/Firewall solution that didn't hog resources - getting separate AV and Personal Firewall solutions tends to work better.


----------



## burcu (Mar 26, 2005)

That's what I thought, I guess I will drop Norton off next time around. I was already upset that I couldn't just renew subscription with the previous one, as the software was already relatively new. I have already turned off Norton firewall and am using Windows firewall instead. It is relatively better but I am still very disappointed with Norton. I have tried Kaspersky but there were so many problems/errors as soon as installed the trial version that I shied away from it. How about AVG or MCAfee? Do you think they are any better?


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

I just purchased a new system yesterday and the software has Norton 2006 on it. I am using it now, but felt it was using a lot of system resources. I have used AVG for years and have not had a problem with it. 

Although I now have enough resources to run Norton, I will likely go back to AVG shortly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

AVG is my product of choice, and the price is right. :grin:


----------



## burcu (Mar 26, 2005)

Good one then... What do you all think of Panda? Any good? It has great reviews...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I didn't even know Panda had a free version. They have the on-line scan, but not something that you install on your computer.


----------



## burcu (Mar 26, 2005)

No I don't think it does. I was thinking of a product to purchase the next time Norton asks more money from me


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day burcu,

Just to butt in with my 5¢ worth...

Johnwill has given some excellent advice when he says...


> AVG is my product of choice, and the price is right. :grin:


 I have been using AVG® for nearly five years now, and have just yesterday upgraded to the new "AVG® 7.5 Internet Security Suite".
It has Anti-Virus; Firewall; Email Spam Filter; and Anti-Spyware combined into a very unintrusive program. [You really only know that its working when something happens! :grin:]
Unlike "Norton™", AVG®'s license period is for two years and the program itself is _not_ resource hungry.
Price wise, I believe that AVG® is ½ that of "Norton™".
There is also an AVG® Free version available, which I started using over four years ago, and upgraded to the 'Professional' version after I was attacked with the 'Sasser Virus' when it first came out.
Grisoft were able to email me a 'patch' that rectified "Sasser" within 1¼ hours of the occurrence happening on a Saturday evening!
Good luck with your choice. :wave:


----------



## burcu (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks much, I will keep your advice in mind next time I purchase my internet security kit


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Panda is ok. Not the best yet still ok. NOD32 and Kaspersky are good AV's and ZoneAlarm and Sunbelt Kerio are good firewalls. As for Norton, I like its 2007 Internet Security. I have been a Norton user and had never had any problems. I actually have never had a ny problems with it bloating my system.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*reply*

Panda is ok. Not the best yet still ok. NOD32 and Kaspersky are good AV's and ZoneAlarm and Sunbelt Kerio are good firewalls. As for Norton, I like its 2007 Internet Security. I have been a Norton user and had never had any problems. I actually have never had any problems with it bloating my system.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*AVG vs. Norton*

I've used AVG for 3 years and never had a complaint. Occasionally it doesn't find something, but that is to be expected as no AV solution is perfect. But it is MUCH faster than any other I have tried.

Norton is useless, resource-hogging BLOAT and I recommend it's immediate removal to anyone who will listen.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Norton 2007 does not bloat the system.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

SpySentinel said:


> Norton 2007 does not bloat the system.


So you say. :4-dontkno


----------

